# Yanmar 1500d 3pt sticking in the up position



## al b

I was brush hogging and the deck went up but not down. I took the valve under the seat off and free up but it still isn't right. Anyone done this can give me some help?


----------



## winston

After freeing up the valve is the operation the same or improved? If it is improved you are in the right area. If it is not improved you need to move to the control valve.


----------



## al b

I took it apart again now that I'm home and have more time. Is the plunger assembly suppose to move freely in the body? And the button on the plunger assembly is also sticking, I sprayed WD40 out in the field and it helped for a while but not long, I'm going to change the fluid see if it helps. How much does it take?


----------



## winston

All the parts should move easily. Maybe polish them some, however, I don't see any corrosion or rough spots. Don't know how much fluid, I would guess around 4 gallons. I would think you have a dip stick, if so, fill it to full. Now for my ignorance, what is that tweeser looking thing?


----------



## al b

That tweeser is a guinea hen they are originally from Africa and they like to eat bugs. I got the button on the plunger to move but it is still sticky and can't imagine how it is put together. I'm going to see if I can polish the inside of the case because the plunger looks to be alright. 
I should probably get a 5 gal bucket and fill it to the dipstick


----------



## winston

No, I'm not talking about the bird, the shiny silver tweeser looking thing?? I use Walmarts Hi tech or whatever it's called. I think it comes in 2 gallon containers, but not sure. Not saying that is the fluid to use, just saying that is what I use with no ill effects.


----------



## al b

Oh. The third picture is the deck blade, I hit a rock. I have to sharpen them.


----------



## al b

I changed the fluid and cleaned the screen. Took the valve apart and polished the plunger and passed a light reamer on the case, cleaned eveything up and now it moves free inside the valve but it still not lifting the 3pt the way it should.


----------



## winston

Are all your o-rings and other parts in tact as shown in this drawing? Yanmar Tractor Parts: 3_POINT_CONTROL


----------



## al b

I can't tell by the drawing but it looks to me that there are two pieces missing according to the diagram. Inside my plunger, starting from the inside, I have a ball, spring, piston with a o ring on it that's it, but it shows that there are two more parts that I don't have. I put it back and it goes up and down as should if I put a little more pressure on the button. The lever # 34 does not have enough leverage to make it work alone, almost as if the spring #38 lost tension all in the sudden.


----------



## winston

I think I read on a post somewhere about someone adding another spring there (#38) or a stronger one. If it makes it work that might be the solution. Does yours have the circlips #16. Don't know just what they do, maybe the spring pushes against it??


----------



## al b

I do not have #16 and I don't know what it is? I just got off the phone with Hoye and he said he doesn't have inside parts. Just a new valve, $250 I'm going to hold off on that for now and try to get by with what I have. I read somewhere those inside parts were available but can't find it.


----------



## winston

A circlip is a snap ring, should be a groove on something for them to snap on. You can buy circlips at Harbor Frieght or other hardware places. Do you have any grooves on the inner plunger that would accept a circlip? You don't have it apart in your pictures.


----------



## al b

I believe there is something in there because I can feel it when I slide the o ring. I think you are right. Now I like to find out what the other part is then I should be all set.


----------



## winston

OK, if you are computer savy, google "jdparts", you will need to register or whatever to access I believe. Once you have done that, click on the location that says "John deere parts catalog". You can then search by model #. The 750, 850, and 950 all show the same control valve under hydraulics. Very good picture with names of all parts. I would bring it over but have tried doing this before and because of having to be signed in it won't work. If you have trouble with this I can try printing it out and scanning it.


----------



## Countrytractor

See if this works...

John Deere - Parts Catalog

You WILL have to click on this link >> Click Here To Proceed To Link Destination << to proceed and then it will take you to the parts page.


----------



## al b

I looked though the various JD parts and they are not the same as Yanmar. I do appreciate your assistance.


----------



## al b

I took the plunger back off to take pictures.


----------



## cpso140

Let me know what you did to you fixed it. because I just rebuilt a a Yanmar 1700 and my 3 point hitch does not work at all


----------



## al b

I put it back together the way it was and it would not work then I put a 1/4" block behind the button and it works. But it is not right. I found parts from Sheaffers Town & Country Tractors, 815 284 3226, ask for Len.


----------



## al b

I got the C clips and put them in and it goes up like normal.


----------

